# contour color for NC20-25 - Recommendation please



## jdmac (Jul 25, 2008)

can anyone recommend a contour color for me?  i was thinking about using a MSFN in a darker shade than regular (light medium) to contour.  perhaps a different product altogether? either case, please tell me what shade.  

thanks!!


----------



## infernalmachine (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: contour color for NC20-25*

since emote blush has been DC, i use NYX blush in taupe.


----------



## jdmac (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: contour color for NC20-25*

ooh!  i had been wondering about that nyx blush in taupe.  thanks for the info, i'll pick one up next time!


----------



## Jemma28 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: contour color for NC20-25*

I use Emote and I just bought another one at the CCO a couple of weeks ago.  From what I hear most of the CCO's still have some in stock.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 27, 2008)

I use blush Tenderling for contour or Sculpt and Shape powder in Accentuate/Sculpt.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 27, 2008)

You actually can use wedge eyeshadow for contouring


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 27, 2008)

I am nw25-30 and I use  Sculpt and Shape powder in Accentuate/Sculpt


----------



## anshu7 (Jul 27, 2008)

emote blush. if u want msf u shud get a shade over medium--medium plus maybe?light medium and medium wont giv u a contour imo


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm NC20 and I use Sculpt and Shape powder in Accentuate/Sculpt. I love the result. I think MAC Pro has the sculpting powder in their permanent line.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm an NC20, I wear MSFN in Medium normally. So to contour I use MSFN in Medium Plus.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 8, 2008)

Iam about a nw20-nw25 and I use harmony blush for contouring.


----------

